# My Most Important Accessories !



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Here they are, my shooting glove and my shooting glasses with an eye patch ... without either one I probably would not shoot.









wll


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Why a shooting glove? With the right band ammo combination there should be no need for a glove.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Some wise precautions, given the heavy bands and heavy ammo you like to sling about! :thumbsup:

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Cjw said:


> Why a shooting glove? With the right band ammo combination there should be no need for a glove.


No, not true, I can get serious slaps with 3060 tubes and 314 gr ammo.

I use an OTT gypsy tie most of the time, and no matter what ammo I use the tubes come back and smack my fingers. I have used Green Dub Dub with 9/16" steel bearings and have been smacked very, very hard.

The OTT para cord gypsy tie that I use is fantastic, but nothing is perfect as it lets the tubes flow very freely, often smacking you in the fingers hard.

I had this with every tube configuration I have ever used. I had looped 1745 and 214gr lead weights, just about make me cry.

I very much balance weight to band strength and have peramiters that I shoot within and don't vary !

wll


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Maybe shoot a TTF slingshot. You won't have that problem.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Cjw said:


> Maybe shoot a TTF slingshot. You won't have that problem.


Never again, shooting OTT I have no fork hits and no direct finger hits, nothing like when I shot TTF years ago.

For OTT is the only way I will ever shoot again, I have ordered slings when I was just getting back into this sport again about 8 months ago....and got rid of any sling that could not be converted to OTT.

It is one thing to get a return slap from the tubes, it is another to have a steel ball smash into your shooting hand and smack a finger.

I always twist the pouch and have a natural tweak of the pouch also. I get great ammo flight and no problems ever.

I can't thank Dgui enough for his videos on shooting, it changed my way of shooting forever.

wll


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I don't know. I've never had a problem with fork hits or hitting my hand really with any slingshot.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Cjw said:


> I don't know. I've never had a problem with fork hits or hitting my hand really with any slingshot.


Man alive I wish I was you :- )

I have had some picture perfect releases that have given me finger slaps that have just about dropped me to my knees ! and this is with heavy ammo, with light ammo it can seriously bruise you. I don't know if it because i hold the sling in my RT hand and I'm right eye dominate, but I wear blocked off shooting glasses and my draw is under my left eye, and that is the eye I use for aiming ..... ?

I think my form is good but who knows. Do you shoot actively, as in push out towards the target as you shoot ?

wll


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

No I just hold the slingshot firmly and release the pouch the same way every time . I do twist the pouch. A friend of mine who I shoot with when he anchored at his eye used to get fork hits all the time. But when he changed to ear lobe the problem went away. I always check that my slingshot is square with the target. (Have no tilt) as I pull the bands back.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Cjw said:


> No I just hold the slingshot firmly and release the pouch the same way every time . I do twist the pouch. A friend of mine who I shoot with when he anchored at his eye used to get fork hits all the time. But when he changed to ear lobe the problem went away. I always check that my slingshot is square with the target. (Have no tilt) as I pull the bands back.


My anchor point plays a big part and I just changed it to a higher hold. It has improved my accuracy, but I still think I need to get the tubes a little closer to my chin and under my shooting eye .... but I'm gun shy about getting hit with a broken tube, and that may be part of my problem !

wll


----------



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

+1 on the safety glasses, you only get one set of eyes!


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

wll do you get bandslaps with the scout? Also do you flip?


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

August West said:


> wll do you get bandslaps with the scout? Also do you flip?


Have not shot the Scout in a while, I'll take it out this weekend to see. I try to shoot actively, but it is more or less semi actively, I push toward the target as I'm pulling back, upon release my fork hand moves toward the target and away.. not really a flip but a quick push.

wll


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

Wll do you have a way to film your self while your shooting so maybe you or someone here can review and figure out what you are or not doing that would cause you such viscous hand slaps,it's just a idea,all the best


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

bigron said:


> Wll do you have a way to film your self while your shooting so maybe you or someone here can review and figure out what you are or not doing that would cause you such viscous hand slaps,it's just a idea,all the best


No, video and me don't get along ;- )

But Ron I can tell you one of the reasons for it is my gypsy ties besides shooting OTT. They let the tubes "Float" so the ties can easily move and because of this my tube fork connection is great, the tubes hardly wear out ... but the side effect it it lets the tubes float and come back to you. You will notice my loop end of the tie is facing the target and this allows for the tube to go naturally forward, and then back.

Everything you do there is a ying and a yang, so me wearing a shooting glove is just one of the things I do. Fly fisherman need waders and all kings of stuff so does just about every other outdoor sport, Slingshots are no different to my way of thinking.

Ammo weight to tube resilience is a factor, but 3060 single tubes shooting 214gr lead weights come back pretty hard too.

When I shot TTF I did not have this issue at all, but I would on occasion get a fork hit ... (fork hits and the possibility of a real finger hit.. hence the reason I now shoot OTT only)......finger slap is OK for me, a direct finger hit with ammo in the pouch is not !

wll


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

If you are willing to live with it then no problem but I honestly think handslap is as much technique as it is equipment. Different people shooting the exact same set up and some will get handslap and some not.


----------



## poekoelan (Jan 1, 2013)

I honestly hardly ever get any hand slap at all with the banding method I use, even with light ammo and heavy bands. And I never had a fork hit that I can remember. Some people say that my banding method will cause band congestion on the shot, leading to inaccuracy. I don't know. My son shoots OTT and on some days I shoot better than him, and of course on some days he shoots better than me.

The banding method I use is against the ties with the bands ( or tubes ) secured around both sides of the fork. The only disadvantage I've noticed with it is that is a little louder with flat bands as opposed to OTT. Tubes seem about the same.

I stumbled upon this when I got sick of the hand slap from OTT, I turned my OTT slingshot around and shot it backwards and the hand slap totally disappeared but it seemed a tad unsafe shooting it this way. So I secured the bands around both sides of the fork as opposed to one side. I've been a happy camper ever since.

However, in Wll's case, he shoots mostly wire frames. I don't see how this method could work with wire frames.


----------

